# The EX files



## pinkbundles (Jun 22, 2006)

I do not keep in contact with any exes. I mean, if I see a couple of them, I'll say hi and stuff. But that's about it. If I see one in particular...well, I'd just walk past him!


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* I do not keep in contact with any exes. I mean, if I see a couple of them, I'll say hi and stuff. But that's about it. If I see one in particular...well, I'd just walk past him!






Hehe, me too! I don't talk to any of the right now, but most of my relationships ended on good terms so I wouldn't mind waving and saying hello if I did bump into any of them.


----------



## LVA (Jun 22, 2006)

i don't have any EXes but ... i thought this post was about a scary TV show about murder called the X-files ....LOL ....


----------



## lovelyrose (Jun 22, 2006)

I am still good friends with an ex. And I hate some of my exes, that I would completely ignore them if I were to see them.


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 23, 2006)

I only have one ex, we were friends for a while, but once we graduated from college and went our separate ways, we emailed some but eventually the emails died off and now I haven't heard from him in over a year. The last time I heard from him was shortly after his wedding -- maybe his wife didn't like him emailing me, lol. I'd be kind of curious to see what he's up to now (just because every time I talked to him he had a different plan for his future -- teaching, going to grad school, becoming a missionary in a foreign country...) but don't have any desire to start up a real friendship or anything again. I would like to see where he ends up in 10 or 20 years just for fun though


----------



## AngelaMH (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm still friends with my ex but that might only be because I'm still living with him until I'm finished moving out within a couple weeks. I'm hoping to still be friends with him once I'm moved but I've gotten the impression that he'd rather never see me again.





Up until recently I still talked to an ex from about 8-9 years ago but he's annoyed with me right now too.


----------



## KellyB (Jun 23, 2006)

My soon to be ex will not leave me alone. he is constantly asking for money. Let's just say I paid him a SIGNIFICANT settlement so I could keep my house and he is driving me nuts. I don't hate him yet, because besides that issue, we get along pretty well, but I'm sitting on the fence now and he could push me either way.


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 23, 2006)

oh gosh for only being 20 ive dealt with some pains in my butts for exs...

my one ex i dated for 2 yrs and then he decided to stalk me and still does...he wont go away...and thats even with a restraining order...and when i say stalk he seriously stalks/stalked me its scary...

my other ex and i were together for 4 yrs and i do still have some contact with him...i just call to check up on him and he does the same thing with me...and we had a dog together, which i have now, so i try to stay in contact with him for the dogs sake...i know that sounds dorky but it was like our "kid" before children...and i just figured why just throw away a relationship that i built for 4 yrs...so we do still have some contact...and at the same time i hate him...lol...well on certain days i hate him...actually dislike him bc hate is a strong word...

and now i have a great bf that ive been with for 8 months and i couldnt be happier


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* i don't have any EXes but ... i thought this post was about a scary TV show about murder called the X-files ....LOL .... after much examination...kim, you are right! grrr! no wonder there is so little response! people think it's the show!!! lol! i've never even seen a single episode!


----------



## Annia (Jun 23, 2006)

Weirdest thing happened to me tonight.. After I just voted that I had no contact to my Xs I received an email from one of them. Heh.

Very strange.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* Weirdest thing happened to me tonight.. After I just voted that I had no contact to my Xs I received an email from one of them. Heh.
Very strange.





how freaky!
i was with one guy for 2 years and we actually just spoke on the phone a few nights ago for the first time in years. we had a horrible breakup, so it's nice we can be friends.

my last one i was with for 2.5 years (broke up in december) and i called him last month to congratulate him on his newborn nephew because i saw his family coming outta the hospital and all he did was fight with me about the past, so i have no contact with him anymore.


----------



## Maude (Jun 23, 2006)

I just don't care about my ex (I have only one and I'm 20 lol).


----------



## Andi (Jun 27, 2006)

one ex I donÂ´t have any contact with cause he dumped with the "My feelings are not strong anymore" excuse after dating for 4 weeks.

then this one ex..I wish him the worst in the world cause he cheated on me in a bad way and lied to me and IÂ´m angry that I had trusted him in the 1st place, and made me miserable for a long time.

my first ex (bf of 1 1/2 years) IÂ´m sort of friends with. if I run into him at school weÂ´d talk about school and his friends or my friends. We call each other occasionally, like every 3 months to catch up. but thatÂ´s it

but IÂ´d not have a problem with being real friends with any of the guys who treated me right, but you never know how thatÂ´d work out in reality


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 27, 2006)

I no longer have contact with any of my ex-boyfriends. I do, however, have one that will contact my mom from time to time. Oh, and another that will ask mutual friends about me.


----------



## Saja (Jun 27, 2006)

no ex, no problem


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a very good almost brother-sister relationship with my ex-husband..he is 14 years older than I am...so he's like a big brother to me. We sometimes annoy the hell out of each other but for some reason, each seems to feel important not only to keep in contact but have that contact be on at least civil terms. We parted well and it would serve neither of us to hold a gudge or harbor any bad feelings about each other.

The other *ex* I have..sincerely scares the living daylights out of me. He never did anything bad to me...ok, I mean nothing violent..other than being an a**hole. But he is a scary and dangerous person, period. But no, I have no contact and would do my utmost to avoid him in any given situation at any given time.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a few that I've remained friends with over the years... One of which is because his mother is Cyera's godmother, and his sister and I are great friends... Cyera's dad and I don't really talk, but we keep in contact here or there... Other than that, it's hit or miss... There's some I can't stand w/ an undying passion though *lmao*


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

it would depend how in love i was with them but if i was in love with them i wouldnt wont to be friends with them cos i wouldnt ever wont to know who there interested/ going out with next it would be to hard. If they fell harder then me i would wont to be friend but get creaped out cos i know they would wont me and i would feel bad cos i didnt like them in the same way.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 9, 2006)

of the people i acutally slept with.

i only dated 2 of them.

and im still pretty good friends with both of them.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 9, 2006)

Actually, I don't know where any of them went, and I really don't care to see any of them again.

I think two of them were closet homosexuals, because one asked me if I ever fantasized about two men having sex, and I found out later that the other one was sending out pictures of himself dressed up as a woman (He was an Iraqi middle school teacher, with a masters degree in science and bachelor's in physics. Wrap your head around that one). The first one was a year (he was the one who cheated on me with my best friend), and the other one I just stopped talking to for many MANY reasons!

For a short while I dated a pueto rican man whose only mission was to turn me into a baby factory, simply because he wanted to have a big family, especially before he was thirty! Oh yeah, he told me that no wife of his was ever going to work, ever! That bothered me, and I left.

The one I had after those two was a real trip! He was nice enough I guess, but he tried to be something he was not. He actually broke up with me because he said I wasn't "down with his crew", and he was the whitest of all white people! (Don't ask me what I saw in him, please!)

The last one I dated before my husband was a real creep. He was a musician, who collected all sorts of guitars. He only thought that I was "kinda pretty" and "kind of smart", but not smart enough for him. I said bye, and never spoke to him again.

This is why I don't talk to them, nor do I care about what they're doing.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 9, 2006)

I am friends with one of my exes. He was my boss and boyfriend for several years..... We kept our work relationship very professional. BTW he is now 57 and I am 35..... We talk alot but have not seen each other in about 3 years. I live in LA and am now married and he lives about 250 miles away MS GulfCoast.....


----------



## jessimau (Nov 9, 2006)

One of my exes still pops up from time to time and the last time I saw him in person he kept trying to talk me into bed, bringing up old, good memories. My other exes I'm really not in touch with...doesn't bother me one way or the other and most I'd be happy to see again to at least hear how they're doing now.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 10, 2006)

No contact whatsoever and if he ever tried to pursue contact, I wouldn't talk to him. .


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 12, 2006)

I have no contact at all with any of my exes. I wouldn't want any either. They're my exes for a reason.

If I see any around I say hi but I don't stop and chat.


----------



## abesmom (Nov 13, 2006)

None, zippo, zero, nadda, zilch...etc...

I have found with my ex bf's, they're like toilet paper, they'll sit there acting all sweet and nice until you come near them, then they're all up your ass


----------

